# Maryland/Wash DC/ Va group?



## Dogbert4pres (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there a Dart frog (or similiar) interest group in the Wash DC area like the numerous fish ones I belong to?

Thanks


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking about getting one together so local froggers would be able to lean on each other in a time of need. 


-B


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

It would be nice to get a group together and go have meets and talk frog stuff.


----------



## Dogbert4pres (Dec 26, 2011)

well, I guess if no one responds, we can start one. I am building a 560sq ft fish/frog room now and wanted to get with people into these frogs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

MADS (Mid-Atlantic-Dendrobatid -Society) - PA, MD, VA, NY ect....since 2004-ish

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Dogbert4pres said:


> well, I guess if no one responds, we can start one. I am building a 560sq ft fish/frog room now and wanted to get with people into these frogs.


Just a tip, it usually takes people well over 40 minutes to respond.

Where are you located?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

ExoticPocket said:


> It would be nice to get a group together and go have meets and talk frog stuff.


At the very least we can get together and play poker and talk frog stuff. 


-B


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah well I'm 14 so I don't know about poker.  haha


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

ExoticPocket said:


> Yeah well I'm 14 so I don't know about poker.  haha


That's ok you can just watch us play. 

But you will have to bring the beer. 


-B


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Hahaha my dad can bring that!


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

As stated, MADS is already established. Ask to join the group, meets are usual held


----------



## Dogbert4pres (Dec 26, 2011)

I am in Urbana MD. I have a true "man-cave" hence the fish/frog room. It also helps being single.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think there has been a MADS meeting in quite awhile. I read something about issues with the last one. I know Scott used to hold them fairly frequently, but I don't think he's up for it right now. Dogbert, if you're offering, I'd be glad to come. I'm in Owings Mills, just outside Baltimore. I stepped away from frogs for a few years and looking to start them back. I'm planning a roughly 100 gal wooden viv, but haven't started building it yet. Thinking of getting a medium sized Exo-Terra first and maybe a few leucs.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

The last MADS meeting was in late Sept/early OCT at GGazonas house...I am definitlely looking forward to the next meeting, I will have a ton of pumilio froglets avail...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

xm41907 said:


> I don't think there has been a MADS meeting in quite awhile. I read something about issues with the last one. I know Scott used to hold them fairly frequently, but I don't think he's up for it right now. Dogbert, if you're offering, I'd be glad to come. I'm in Owings Mills, just outside Baltimore. I stepped away from frogs for a few years and looking to start them back. I'm planning a roughly 100 gal wooden viv, but haven't started building it yet. Thinking of getting a medium sized Exo-Terra first and maybe a few leucs.


I recently held one at the end of October and will probably be doing another one in June


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I am moving to APG, MD by July 10th. I will host a meeting when I get out there. About forty or so species. I got my start in md in 2005 after a visit to naib.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I am hosting an informal mini-meet at my house in Ashland VA on May 12 at 1:00 PM. You are welcome to attend. See the "Va Mini Meeting May 12, 2012" thread in the Miscellaneous>Regional Group & Event Announcements>SouthEast forum.

Froggie Too


----------

